# Missing Cat- Arabian Ranches



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi if anybody finds a pure white male cat with brown/green eyes in Arabian Ranches can you please let me know - my cat 'Snow' went missing on Saturday and as he is a real creature of habit I know he has either been frightened and got lost or has been injured. He is wearing a collar, but of course may have lost it by now. I live in Alma, near the golf course. He is chipped, vaccinated, and has the tip of his left ear missing.

any sightings please let me know, I am very concerned about him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I really hope you find him!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you put up signs where you live? In the local shops too?

Good luck with your search. I really hope he reappears. 
-


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

nola said:


> I really hope you find him!


thanks very much - I hope so too.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Have you put up signs where you live? In the local shops too?
> 
> Good luck with your search. I really hope he reappears.
> -


Yes I have put picture in shops and on posts, contacted vets, feline friends and municipality so cannot do much more now - other than keep trawling the streets.

thanks very much for your support


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you put a reward on the flier? Gives an incentive for someone to bring it back to you. I do hope you find him/her. 

(Side note, if your buddy needs a little white 'european'  friend, I know someone who wishes to dump off their cat on anyone because its no longer cute and pretty so his sister doesnt want it anymore. Around a year old, of course. Told it looks much more expensive then my ragdolls..... Emirati owns it )


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Did you put a reward on the flier? Gives an incentive for someone to bring it back to you. I do hope you find him/her.
> 
> (Side note, if your buddy needs a little white 'european'  friend, I know someone who wishes to dump off their cat on anyone because its no longer cute and pretty so his sister doesnt want it anymore. Around a year old, of course. Told it looks much more expensive then my ragdolls..... Emirati owns it )


no I didn't, but of course I would give a reward if he was found.

Thanks, will note that - for some reason white cats are popular with locals - K just hope I get him back.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Knock on doors near your home, she may have got herself locked in a garage.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Also check out any empty villas with For Rent signs. She may have wandered into one during a viewing and got locked in. Check the door, if open just go in, if locked phone the number advertised to get in.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Also check out any empty villas with For Rent signs. She may have wandered into one during a viewing and got locked in. Check the door, if open just go in, if locked phone the number advertised to get in.


thanks already knocked on all doors - even went in ones thought were empty but are not!! whoops.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

*Missing cat*



Lindsey Langham said:


> thanks already knocked on all doors - even went in ones thought were empty but are not!! whoops.


Our beautiful cat 'Snow' has been re-united with us today - a lovely lady in Falcon City has been feeding him, and even took him to the vets for treatment - I cannot thank people enough for taking the time and effort to help us find him - he clearly went for a visit via Global Village, I just hope he enjoyed the rides!! Its great to think that in this country when everybody is so busy with their own lives that they take time to watch out for others.:tongue1:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lovely news


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Lindsey Langham said:


> Our beautiful cat 'Snow' has been re-united with us today - a lovely lady in Falcon City has been feeding him, and even took him to the vets for treatment - I cannot thank people enough for taking the time and effort to help us find him - he clearly went for a visit via Global Village, I just hope he enjoyed the rides!! Its great to think that in this country when everybody is so busy with their own lives that they take time to watch out for others.:tongue1:


This is the best news I've heard in ages. I'm so glad for you!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What an ordeal! Glad the poor thing had good ppl taking care of it and its safe


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great news!! Thanks for letting us know xx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

One question. Was your kitty micro chipped? I am curious if that works or not if a cat should get out here.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Lindsey Langham said:


> Our beautiful cat 'Snow' has been re-united with us today - a lovely lady in Falcon City has been feeding him, and even took him to the vets for treatment - I cannot thank people enough for taking the time and effort to help us find him - he clearly went for a visit via Global Village, I just hope he enjoyed the rides!! Its great to think that in this country when everybody is so busy with their own lives that they take time to watch out for others.:tongue1:


oh that's such great news! i've got a birman and would be devastated to lose her.

i'm very happy for you.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im very happy to hear the good news. Im a huge animal lover and hate to see stuff like that happen. 

Tonight as I was walking home, a white / orange cat followed me to my door @ Discover Gardens. So I took the elevator up quickly, emptied out a yogurt halfway, and threw some cheese and turkey cubes in the yogurt, hoping he / she would eat it. Ran back downstairs, sure enough, soon as I lay the little cup down, the cat went at it... meowing at me and rubbing up against my legs afterward. I was happy to make a difference, even if its just on a small scale.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot of times, pets that go missing have simply wandered a little bit too far from home and then get confused and cannot find their way back. More times than most, someone will take them in and feed them until they are claimed by their owner though in certain cases, the owners do not come back to claim their pet. My colleague actually adopted a stray cat in that same manner - she put up posters but no one claimed the cat.

I'm glad though that you have been reunited with your cat. 

On the subject of cats, I'm curious as to why there are so many cats that have been run over on the road to Abu Dhabi? They are in random places, with absolutely no houses or buildings around - just empty stretches of roads. One of colleagues gave me an explanation but it is was quite barbaric so I'm hoping that he was joking.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What was the explanation?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> What was the explanation?


According to my colleague, some people, as a game, speed up on the motorway and then fling the cat out of the window. Barbaric if you ask me but I always assumed that a cat always lands on its feet?? Or maybe that does not apply if you are travelling at great speed and the force of the wind upsets the rules of gravity?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> According to my colleague, some people, as a game, speed up on the motorway and then fling the cat out of the window. Barbaric if you ask me but I always assumed that a cat always lands on its feet?? Or maybe that does not apply if you are travelling at great speed and the force of the wind upsets the rules of gravity?


That's sick. *******s.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im very happy to hear the good news. Im a huge animal lover and hate to see stuff like that happen.
> 
> Tonight as I was walking home, a white / orange cat followed me to my door @ Discover Gardens. So I took the elevator up quickly, emptied out a yogurt halfway, and threw some cheese and turkey cubes in the yogurt, hoping he / she would eat it. Ran back downstairs, sure enough, soon as I lay the little cup down, the cat went at it... meowing at me and rubbing up against my legs afterward. I was happy to make a difference, even if its just on a small scale.




The cat was probably attracted to your soft skin!!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> The cat was probably attracted to your soft skin!!!


Im sure the cat belongs to someone, as its fur was soft and well groomed, didnt appear to be dirty / matted down, etc. Either way, I figure the poor thing was starving. 

I guess it figured this guy gets pedicures, he probably does have soft skin.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sabfrance said:


> That's sick. *******s.


My thoughts exactly, which is why I was hoping that he just made it up. Aside from the one cat who ran away, I've grown up around dogs. My brother's love of animals rubbed off on me, which is why I could never understand why someone could hurt a defenceless animal! Not every one needs to be animal lover but that said, no one should hurt an animal just for fun.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> My thoughts exactly, which is why I was hoping that he just made it up. Aside from the one cat who ran away, I've grown up around dogs. My brother's love of animals rubbed off on me, which is why I could never understand why someone could hurt a defenceless animal! Not every one needs to be animal lover but that said, no one should hurt an animal just for fun.


There are sadistic people in the world man. I got into a fist fight with one of my friends once as we had both passed out after a night of drinking and gaming in the living room and his dog, found one of the bags of Doritos we had out there and started to have at it. He woke up to find her eating his snacks and started pummeling her face with his fist. That woke me up, I saw what was happening, I was drunk and started doing the same thing to his face. 

I cant stand people that are violent towards animals and certainly wont hold back if I see one getting hurt.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> My thoughts exactly, which is why I was hoping that he just made it up. Aside from the one cat who ran away, I've grown up around dogs. My brother's love of animals rubbed off on me, which is why I could never understand why someone could hurt a defenceless animal! Not every one needs to be animal lover but that said, no one should hurt an animal just for fun.


Exactly how I feel about these matters.

I sponsor a refuse for neglected horses and have zero tolerance for anyone who mistreats any animal.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> According to my colleague, some people, as a game, speed up on the motorway and then fling the cat out of the window. Barbaric if you ask me but I always assumed that a cat always lands on its feet?? Or maybe that does not apply if you are travelling at great speed and the force of the wind upsets the rules of gravity?


would they be the same people who use maids as ashtrays here and gang rape young boys, be them cousins or not?

i'd say animals are far better than people sometimes


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> would they be the same people who use maids as ashtrays here and gang rape young boys, be them cousins or not?
> 
> i'd say animals are far better than people sometimes


Is there an inside joke here somewhere or what am I missing? I didnt get the comment but I sure do hope no one is using ANYONE as an ashtray or gang raping people....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Is there an inside joke here somewhere or what am I missing? I didnt get the comment but I sure do hope no one is using ANYONE as an ashtray or gang raping people....


 Hate to say kind of normal occurrences here... but it happens on a semi regular basis and that is just the times you hear about. Isnt a joke unfortunately.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hate to say kind of normal occurrences here... but it happens on a semi regular basis and that is just the times you hear about. Isnt a joke unfortunately.


??? Are you serious? Ugh, id rather not even get into it. Its certainly not the place to discuss the lack of education some countries still have. I read somewhere in Bangladesh an 11 year old girl was sold to a man as a wife... they beat and rape her constantly for about 3 years then abandoned her somewhere ... its just unreal how some people have no heart or soul.

Edit: This isnt to say our westernized countries dont have these occurrences as well, they do, but those people get put in prison for their crimes. When is the rest of the world going to catch up to widely accepted humanitarian standards?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

How about that case in Austria of that "father" who kept his daughter locked up, raped her and had kids with her or something for 10+ years. Isn't just limited to some countries, it's everywhere!

I wouldn't be surprised if such despicable acts happen anywhere, that's what separates man from the animals, evil cruelty


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> How about that case in Austria of that "father" who kept his daughter locked up, raped her and had kids with her or something for 10+ years. Isn't just limited to some countries, it's everywhere!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if such despicable acts happen anywhere, that's what separates man from the animals, evil cruelty


Yeah but its less common... heck, here you can slap the crap out of your wife so long as you dont leave any marks on her, its "ok". This is the sort of thing I just dont agree with,. 

Heck, we could go back and forth on this issue or other issues for hours. Lets just discuss @ the drinks gathering tonight!


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

my cats are both chipped - but it appears the number had not been updated properly - and the lady was trying to contact the original owner - luckily she contacted feline friends who knew he was mine - we are going out for a drink on Saturday - my way of saying thank you for looking after him. and thanks for all your posts - good to know there are so many animal lovers out there!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually think about it though, if it was illegal to slap your wife around then how will she prove that she was beaten if there are no marks? The prosecution has to prove abuse but without a mark, how will they in any court in any country?

A stupid ruling nonetheless


----------



## Tinateapot (Jul 20, 2010)

*Should we bring our cat to Dubai?*

I'm really glad you were reunited with your cat - I'd be distraught if mine went missing! 

I hope you don't mind me asking, but as you live in the Ranches and we're planning to move there in the next couple of months (we're moving over from the UK in a month and will then be looking for housing, but know we'd like to live in AR), what is life like for a cat in Dubai, and particularly AR? So many people in the UK are trying to convince us that we shldn't take our cat with us due to the heat, wild cats etc, but it would be good to know from a 'local' the pitfalls or pro's of taking a cat to Dubai.

Any other opinions very welcome! Thank u x


----------

